# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Xin chỉ giúp chỗ mua chổi cước

## vufree

Mình bị sự cố cái chổi quét của họng hút bụi bị quấn vô spindle. Hổm rày đi tìm mua chổi cước về thay thế, nhưng chạy khắp nơi Kim Biên, Dân Sinh đều không bán. Bác nào biết chỗ mua chổi cước loại này chỉ giúp Mình với, bí quá phải mua lại cái họng hút bụi thì phí quá.
    Cám ơn Cả Nhà nhiều

----------


## haignition

Ra góc Nguyễn Kim_Lý Nam Đế mấy tiệm chuyên bán đồ làm da giầy có bán hoặc đặt họ làm theo yêu cầu . Lâu rồi mình có đặt làm .

----------

vufree

----------


## GunSrose

góc duong tạ uyên mình thấy có bán loại này đó bạn

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Cảm ơn Các Cụ nhiều.

----------

